# Remotely restart modem



## BhargavJ (Aug 4, 2013)

This is my modem:

D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2 4-Port Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com

I can open the admin page with 192.168.1.1

I face connection problems with BSNL, and often restarting the modem helps in reconnecting, but for this I have to go to the other room and manually restart the modem. Is there any way, a script, that can allow me to restart the modem with the help of the laptop (running Win 7) in the other room by just clicking on a button?

Thanks.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 4, 2013)

you need to setup DNS Setting in modem and use that DNS with your local connection connected. in short have to get 2 computers in network.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2013)

^^read before posting in hurry.that's not what op is asking.

@BhargavJ,there must be an option of restart/reboot in admin/management section of modem settings pages(192.168.1.1).if you want a script to restart modem which can be assigned to a key combination then you have to search within your modem telnet commands to find out the command to restart modem & then use a telnet scripting tool & windows batch file.you can also use autohotkey to create a script to execute restart from browser like IE with 192.168.1.1 settings page.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Whitestar, I found the Reboot button. Actually the problem is with how Opera displays the admin page. This is how it looks in Opera:

*s21.postimg.org/jan57ljz7/Modem.jpg

And this is how it looks in Firefox:

*s22.postimg.org/4uq44msot/Modem_2.jpg

In Opera, all the options are straightaway open, and it displays only uptil the Security section of Advanced Setup, and there's no way to scroll down. The scroll bar shown in the Opera pic is only for that particular section, and there's no way to open the other sections. In Firefox, all sections are by default minimized, and so the whole menu can be seen.

Earlier I had a wired Huawei modem, and I used Telnet to do this stuff. But now the script isn't working. Maybe this is because this is a different modem? This is what the script was:

Restart.bat script: 

cd E:\tst10 
tst10.exe /r:1.txt

where 1.txt is:

192.168.1.1
WAIT "Login:"
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT "Password:"
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT ">"
SEND "system restart\m"

How do I change the script for this particular modem?

Edit: The link of the restart page is "192.168.1.1/resetrouter.html" and Opera, on pressing the button, shows in the address bar "*192.168.1.1/rebootinfo.cgi?sessionKey=1338206810" Is it possible to work with this code in any way and make a Restart button on the desktop, or use Opera's Inspect Element option?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2013)

remove the : in front of login & password & add 23 after space in front of 192.168.1.1.the script is same for all modems except the last line because different modems have different restart commands(in this example it is system restart but for dlink it may be reboot).to know the command open your modem settings using telnet(type telnet in search box & then launch it).type o 192.168.1.1 & enter username/password when asked.after this type help & press enter & you should see a list of commands.to further see sub-commands type command name followed by space & help & press enter.also o is the english letter & not zero.


----------

